
The golden age of movie critics (by Roger Ebert) - apu
http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/04/the_golden_age_of_movie_critic.html
======
apu
Ebert really gets it. How often will you find someone from the Old Guard so
excited about the new usurpers of the throne? This really is a golden age for
critics -- of all disciplines.

